

Things we actually like: This Game Is An Entirely New And Better Internet  - rms
http://gawker.com/361106/this-game-is-an-entirely-new-and-better-internet

======
aston
Nick Douglas' writing has gotten a lot better since he started working for
Gawker instead of Valleywag. Sucks that along the way he stopped posting here.

